

Judge orders identities of commenters be revealed - edw519
http://www.post-gazette.com/pg/10224/1079435-455.stm?cmpid=MOSTEMAILEDBOX

======
GiraffeNecktie
The IP address is a _possible clue_ to the identity of the commenters but
surely it would take some kind of corroboration to be conclusive. For example,
would you not also need to show that the person using that IP address also
logged in to a particular bank account or email address at that time?

